
GCHQ accredits UK master's degrees for 'cyber spies' - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-28623365
======
walshemj
Surprised that CIT (Cranfield University) wasn't already doing this - I wonder
what the course entry requirements are like.

